# Robert Leighton on losing our own souls



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

... You may find it some way in yourselves: the threatenings and preparations of men against you, have awakened and roused you more to think upon means of your temporal safety; but how few are sensible and afraid of the wrath of God, who, as our Saviour tells us, can kill both body and soul, and cast them into hell! You want not frequent advertisement from the word of God, so plentifully preached, that many are perishing, one part in gross ignorance of God, another in profane and licentious living, and the greatest part in a formal and lifeless profession of religion, without the power of it; and yet, where are they who lay it to heart, and bestir themselves to rescue their souls from destruction? ...

For more, see Robert Leighton on losing our own souls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

